# Signatures!



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

The above image is an example.

Fill out the form -
Images:
Text:
Font:
Other:

I will also do other pets besides bettas; dogs, cats, rabbits, etc...
Text can be anything; your pet's names, a quote, your username, or something else! 
For font you don't have to specify an exact font (aka: Times New Roman) if you don't want to. You can write something like "something swirly" or "block letters."


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do 3 of my bettas onto one signature? If so, here are the pics.
Summer










Leo









Scarlett









Images: above
Text: their names, and if you can, could you put this quote?- "God wanted to create beauty, so he created the betta". If not, just their names is fine
Font: You can choose
Other: none


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I would love one! I would like to see an example in a signature first though


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is your signature, TripleChrome!








Had to make it smaller than the example so it can fit in your signature.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can you please make one for my signature? I would like 2 bettas in it.
Images: for this one put the picture and his name Valentino (I can only attach one pic per post for some reason so I'll post the next in another post)


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

And this betta's name is Suki
and for the font 
Lucida Calligraphy font in light blue and white would be cool. If you can't do that any other font/color os fine. Thank you in advance!:-D


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Here you go, starlight910! I hope you like it.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you very much! I do like it


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

Can you make one for me please?
The picture might come up sideways but if you could, can you make it right side up please. 









Images: The one above.
Text: Crash
Font: The one you used.
Other: None.

Thank you in advance as well!


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll take one please!  You can just write their names (unless they don't have one..)
I hope the pictures work! This girl doesn't have a name so you can just not write anything on her's









Then there's Speck! If you can crop the photo s/he might show up betta (hehe)...









And then there's this guy who I lost last month. He didn't have a name either.









Thanks! I hope the photos work...


----------

